# Rotary Automatic For A Complete Novice Who Eventually Posts In The Cor



## corby3 (Jan 10, 2011)

I recently bought the above watch - only my 2nd watch so far (the other being an Emporio Armani AR5314, but don't hate me for that!). I'm hoping to scour the threads/posts here and aim to learn a bit about watches, but I plead complete ignorance thus far.

With regards to the above watch - i'd appreciate any information that anyone could provide - from what little i've managed to see on Google, it may date to the 60's or 70's. Unlike a lot of new posters I've noticed on here I'm not going to ask what it's worth, as I don't intend on selling it, and if I did i'd do the homework locally/ebay myself.

I was thinking of getting a brown leather strap fitted to it, as i'm not a huge fan of the current metal band on it, which has a strange levered part to it, I can make out STELUX stamped on it for what it's worth. If the strap were original, then i'd consider keeping it, but then being the novice I am, i haven't a clue how to work that out either.

Any advice/thoughts appreciated.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

The style is definately late 60's /70's , it looks in good nick, any chance of a movemnt shot?

A brown leather strap would look nice, I have a similar watch on a dark tan Condor Adria and it looks great, 'gold' bracelets are period and are great for Christmas bling or a 70's night.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

corby3 said:


> I recently bought the above watch


An excellent buy. It is absolutely beautiful. I love that style of watch.



corby3 said:


> I was thinking of getting a brown leather strap fitted to it, as i'm not a huge fan of the current metal band on it, which has a strange levered part to it, I can make out STELUX stamped on it for what it's worth. If the strap were original, then i'd consider keeping it, but then being the novice I am, i haven't a clue how to work that out either.


I am not an expert on Rotary watches but it is quite possible that the metal bracelet is original to the watch (in that it may be have been supplied by the jeweller who sold the watch). It is almost certainly contemporary with the watch.

However, even if the bracelet is contemporary or original, I think you're right to get a browb leather strap. It would look excellent on such a strap.

Don't dispose of the metal bracelet. Keep it go with the watch in future, even if you don't wear it.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

+1 for putting it on a brown leather strap :yes:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Gold = Brown Leather with Gold Buckle = Classy Dress Look!


----------



## corby3 (Jan 10, 2011)

Any suggestions as to what to use to open the case to take a photo of the movement - a quick search on ebay to buy the correct equipment perhaps?

Appreciate the advice regarding the strap, i'll definitely change it and will keep the strap currently on the watch for 70's night!

With regards the automatic nature of the watch - is it possible to give even a rough estimate as to how long the watch should run once taken off the wrist?


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

corby3 said:


> Any suggestions as to what to use to open the case to take a photo of the movement - a quick search on ebay to buy the correct equipment perhaps?


Unless you really need to open it I wouldn't do so, if I were you.

BUT if you really do want to open it then let us see a closeup photos of the case back and then we should be able to advise.


----------



## corby3 (Jan 10, 2011)

Markrlondon said:


> corby3 said:
> 
> 
> > Any suggestions as to what to use to open the case to take a photo of the movement - a quick search on ebay to buy the correct equipment perhaps?
> ...


The chap who I have in mind for fitting the strap for me should be able to open the back of it - i'll take my camera with me and take a snap then for stefano, safest option i'd reckon.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

corby3 said:


> The chap who I have in mind for fitting the strap for me should be able to open the back of it - i'll take my camera with me and take a snap then for stefano, safest option i'd reckon.


Good idea.


----------

